# What are these wheels..... Rare?



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Are these Pontaic wheels? Are the Rare?


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

i found out that they are pontiac wheels i have them on my car and they are called mc2's however i am having a problem with the right rear rubbing


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

So they must be 18" then....dealer option or pontiac option?


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

they are 18's im not 100% sure on who offered them but i just bought my car and those were on it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those look nice! :cheers


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Dealer option. They were discontinued because of cracking.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's some info about MC2 wheels from the 'other site':
MC2 guys. Please come in: Dealer Installed Wheels - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

They look sweet.. too bad.


----------

